# Empfehlenswerte Schriftarten



## Sprint (27. Dezember 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

da Weihnachten völlig überbewertet wird, habe ich mit einer neuen Seite angefangen, bei der über font-face eine andere Schriftart verwendet werden soll. Nach einigen Versuchen hatte ich mich für die Museo entschieden, die auf meinem Mac auch sehr gut dargestellt wird. Ein Windows User hat den ersten Test dann Probiert und sowohl auf Firefox als auch Safari die Schrift als unscharf beschrieben. Unter Chrome war sie aber gut lesbar.

Meine Frage ist jetzt einfach, welche Schriften ihr empfehlen könnt, die auch auf Windows gut und scharf dargestellt werden. Generell suche ich auch für später alles mögliche, aktuell vor allem eine serienlose, moderne Schrift, die auch für Mengentext geeignet ist und möglichst Opentype , da die Seite später auch mehrsprachig sein wird.


----------



## Psychodelics (27. Dezember 2009)

Hi Sprint,

ich kann dir leider keine Schriftart nennen, aber diese Museo Schriftart sieht doch gut aus. Ich würde das vielleicht nicht überbewerten, dass es bei einem nicht so richtig geklappt hat.

Gruß, Adnan


----------



## Sprint (27. Dezember 2009)

Psychodelics hat gesagt.:


> Hi Sprint,
> 
> ich kann dir leider keine Schriftart nennen, aber diese Museo Schriftart sieht doch gut aus. Ich würde das vielleicht nicht überbewerten, dass es bei einem nicht so richtig geklappt hat.
> 
> Gruß, Adnan



Hi Adnan,

würde ich normalerweise auch nicht, aber das ist derjenige, der das Ganze bezahlt und dessen Meinung sollte man vielleicht nicht ignorieren.  

Sprint


----------



## Psychodelics (27. Dezember 2009)

Hi,

nee, das geht nicht, da hast du recht 

Tut mir leid, da kann ich dir leider nicht weiterhelfen. Ich wünsch dir auf jeden Fall viel Erfolg.

Gruß, Adnan


----------



## Maik (28. Dezember 2009)

Hi,

schau mal hier: Common fonts to all versions of Windows & Mac equivalents

mfg Maik


----------



## Sprint (28. Dezember 2009)

Hi Maik,

danke für den Hinweis, aber ich wollte eigentlich weg von den normalen Systemschriften und dem Inhalt der Seite entsprechend eine moderne, im Web einzigartige Schrift verwenden, wie eben die Museo. Zumal der FF Anteil ja immer größer wird und somit auch immer mehr die andere Schrift sehen können. 
Ich hab aber gerade festgestellt, daß mir Windows da einen gewaltigen Strich durch dir Rechnung macht. Weder Safari noch FF können scheinbar nicht-Systemschriften in zufriedenstellender Qualität darstellen. Da ich vom Mac gewohnt bin, daß alle Schriften sauber und scharf dargestellt werden, ging ich davon aus, daß das auf anderen Systemen auch so wäre. Wie kann man aber sowas nur von M$ erwarten! 
Vor allem ein direkter Vergleich FF Mac neben FF Win brachte dann aber Klarheit. Wenn ich Glück hatte, wurde sie einfach nur zu dünn dargestellt, so wie im anhängenden Beispiel. Dabei war sie hier schon einen Schritt größer als geplant. Andere Schriften wurden gleich in unterschiedlich dicken Linien und unscharf dargestellt. Windows ist für sowas also völlig unbrauchbar!

Um wenigstens von der ausgelutschten Verdana und der grottigen Arial wegzukommen, setze ich jetzt die Lucida ein.

Sprint


----------

